# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Jyväskylän kesäaikataulut

## a__m

Insinööri Jorma Lipponen on valmistellut Jyväskylän kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan eiliseen (4.4.06) kokoukseen esityksen Jyväskylän Liikenteen kesäaikataulujen hyväksymisestä aikataulukaudelle 5.6.-13.8.06. Lipposen Jyväskylän Liikenteen ehdotuksen pohjalta suorittaman valmistelun mukaan "paikallisliikenteen kokonaismatkustajamäärä on pienentynyt kolmen viimeisen vuoden kuluessa noin 15 %, mikä on heikentänyt liikennöinnin kannattavuutta merkittävästi".

Niinpä tulevana kesäkautena tehdäänkin jälleen supistuksia liikenteessä: Linjan 6 syksyllä lopetettua liikennettä ei palauteta. Linjan 10 osuus keskustasta Kukkumäen kautta Keski-Suomen keskussairaalalle lopetetaan. Lisäksi ruuhkavuorojen aikataulussa pysymisen takaamiseksi siirretään linjan 18 reitti Tikassa pois Toritieltä kulkemaan Pohjantietä välin Kuokkalan keskusta-Ristikivi.

Onko enää mitään toivoa jäljellä? Liikenteen ruuhkautuminen keskusta-alueella alkaa jo olla huomattavaa. Minkälaista JL:n aikataulusuunnittelu kaluston kiertoineen lienee, jos suunnittelun perusteella ei saada aikaan tilannetta, jossa koko kalustoa hyödynnetään mahdollisuuksien mukaan, mutta kuitenkin niin, että aikatauluissa pysytään ja vuorovälit säilytetään järkevinä sekä kuhunkin vuorokaudenaikaan sopivina?

----------

